

The Centrist Cop-Out - llambda
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/29/opinion/krugman-the-centrist-cop-out.html?src=ISMR_AP_LO_MST_FB

======
hugh3
Flagged? Flagged? You better fucking believe it's flagged.

I flagged this motherfucker like it was the fucking United Nations Building.
This article is as fucking flagged as the Apollo 11 landing site. If I could
think of a third metaphor describing how hard I flagged this article, I would
totally put it here.

In other news, flagged. As politics, in case you were wondering.

~~~
hugh3
Sigh. In the old days you'd get modded _up_ for helpfully pointing out the
rules against politics stories.

